# How do you install an end cap on a wa handle?



## PappaG (Dec 12, 2017)

I"m looking at this particular knife handle: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/35098-Itto-Ryu-Nakiri-w-Custom-handle-and-saya

How is this thin end cap installed? Just epoxy? Is there some sort of pin?


----------



## panda (Dec 12, 2017)

Dont


----------



## woodworkcan (Dec 12, 2017)

There are several options, even if very thin.
Glue, pin, glue & pin, solder (but that might screw up the finish).

I installed a thicker nickel silver cap on wood using one with a blind pin (to prevent shearing from removing) and epoxy. Make sure to roughen the surfaces, especially if you only use glue.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 12, 2017)

As mentioned above, you can use some hidden pins as insurance against shearing forces. Anything that increases surface area will help epoxy, defintely roughen with low grit sandpaper and you could dimple both inner mating surfaces with a drill bit or dremel.

We can't tell from just the pic, but it could also be dowel-like construction with a raised end cap center sticking into a hollow in the handle body.


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 12, 2017)

panda said:


> Dont


+1


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2017)

panda said:


> Dont





StonedEdge said:


> +1




+2


----------



## rick_english (Dec 12, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> +2



I really don't understand this. It might be good advice for a hard-use knife in a pro kitchen, but I have several knives with end caps I use at home and they haven't given me the slightest problem.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2017)

rick_english said:


> I really don't understand this. It might be good advice for a hard-use knife in a pro kitchen, but I have several knives with end caps I use at home and they haven't given me the slightest problem.




Here's my reasons for not being in love with metal end caps...

1. *Weight/Balance*

I handle a lot of knives and see metal end caps on custom knives often. What I experience, on all but the largest of knives, is a very handle heavy feeling so much so that the blade weight disappears...a nice trait for a Bowie...not so great for a gyuto/nakiri/petty, etc.


2. *Style*

In most cases, of the ones I've seen, handles that have metal end caps are "kitchen sink" handles where the maker threw everything but the kitchen sink into them. This isn't a style I personally gravitate towards. 



Just my $0.02


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2017)

To answer the OP's question....

Pins are the simplest answer.

Solder or weld pins onto the metal end cap and then insert the pins into the wood using epoxy to hold it in place.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 14, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> As mentioned above, you can use some hidden pins as insurance against shearing forces. Anything that increases surface area will help epoxy, defintely roughen with low grit sandpaper and you could dimple both inner mating surfaces with a drill bit or dremel.
> 
> We can't tell from just the pic, but it could also be dowel-like construction with a raised end cap center sticking into a hollow in the handle body.



What these Gentlemen said, and I also agree with Dave. Keep balance i mind. If it is a thick enough metal endcap to work with a hidden/blind pin, its also likely to affect the balance. Easier with lighter materials like mammoth ivory/tooth. Most stable is securing the whole shebang with a pin or mosaic pin centered in the end cap to protect against shearing forces, but that may not be everyones taste.

Stefan


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 22, 2017)

I install my thin wood end caps with just epoxy. This is a metal endcap, but I dont see much of a difference. The metal might heat up more during sanding and weaken the epoxy, but you should be able to glue it on. There is a good bit of surface area for the endcap/body contact.


----------

